# Ok to use Marine varnish over Rustoleum flourescent spray paint?



## Wendy02 (Oct 7, 2017)

I've made address signs using rustoleum flourescent spray paint for the high visibility, Living here in the desert, I need something that can tolerate our extreme weather, but heard that using marine spar varnish, may not be the best choice to use, yellowing, blistering, etc.
What do you think?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I would think Lacquer over spray paint would be a better bet. Kind of like clear coat over the base color for your car or truck. You could make a test piece and see what happens. Post the results who knows maybe it works?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've used regally poly over black rustoleum for shelves on many occasions, works perfectly to get a pure black finish on BB plywood with durability.

As to your project, it should work fine, BUT, having lived in the SW, nothing will last in the sun for very long since any finish that is clear will have minimal UV protections. The best I have found is a premium marine varnish (Epifanes) which can last for a year or so.

Epoxy designed for outdoor use, check into web sites selling marine finishes such as jamestown distributors


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Not having ever lived in the desert, I can only guess. But I think when you read about problems with spar varnish, they may be referring to the box store stuff. True marine spar varnish should hold up well anywhere….at least as well as could be expected. But it's normally sold at marine supply places, names such as Epifanes (and others I've forgotten) should do well. Bear in mind, it's not cheap and takes several coats (as many as 7+) to get maximum protection…and it will still need maintained over time, probably more often in the desert. You could also consider untinted exterior paint, something I often recommend. It will be a lot cheaper, and may have a shorter maintenance time than the spar varnish but might be a lot easier tin the long run. If this is of interest, here's a somewhat dated article about using it. It looks very much like oil based varnish once applied. The "somewhat dated" part is because many paints have changed their names/formulas since it was written, I can no longer get Olympic oil based paint at Lowes, for example. But you should be able to get some at an SW dealer than should work just as well.


----------

